# Winstrol



## spartan1 (May 9, 2011)

I was just wondering if any of you had any feed back regarding when the best time of the day to take my Winstrol. Also more importantly does it matter if it is taken on an empty stomach or if it should be taken with food? I am taking 50 mg per day.


----------



## mlc308 (May 9, 2011)

I'm assuming you're taking pills as a result of being worried about an empty stomach.  I personally recommend taking about an hour to two hours before workout.  I have experience with WV Depot only, but I know a few that take the oral, and this is what they do.  I hope this helps.


----------



## Jingle (May 9, 2011)

Normally I did half in the AM and half in the PM. Shouldn't matter too much.


----------



## spartan1 (May 9, 2011)

Sounds good. I workout first thing in the AM most of the time. So to take it 1 to 2 hours before workout may be difficult. I am taking 50 mgs per day now at (one time) around the mid of the day. If you think I should take 1/2 in the AM and 1/2 in the pm do you think it would make sense to take 30mg in the AM and then another 30mg in the pm? 
---
I have always used winny depot in the past but after much research there is not much of a benefit between the shot and pill. They both still have to pass through your liver either way and I do not like taking shots ED or EOD anymore it can be a real pain in the ass, quad delt ect. over time. Trust me at first I thought the depot was the way to go keeping my liver clean, but you can not get around it either form. I stick with the basic Test, Deca then finish up with winny program because I do not want to stress the liver. (Point is the only liver toxic sub is the winny) and I will only run it for 4 maybe 5 wks tops. Just to bring it all in, and together. 
---
Thanks again for your feedback. Peace


----------



## nyf1nest (May 9, 2011)

Considering winstrol has a half life of 9 hours I would just base it around that


----------



## sassy69 (May 9, 2011)

Time of day or relative to training time or eating is not really important. Rather just consistency in your dosing your body isn't going thru repeated spikes when you dose and that dose runs its half life. As noted, half life is about 9 hrs, so splitting it 2x/day is good. 

This is for orals. (Or else you can drink the winny, if it is water-based , not oil.)


----------



## Jingle (May 9, 2011)

^^^ X2

The half life is long enough to make it easy for dosing. Personally I didn't find a difference if I took it all before or split it up.


----------



## spartan1 (May 9, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> Time of day or relative to training time or eating is not really important. Rather just consistency in your dosing your body isn't going thru repeated spikes when you dose and that dose runs its half life. As noted, half life is about 9 hrs, so splitting it 2x/day is good.
> 
> This is for orals. (Or else you can drink the winny, if it is water-based , not oil.)



Good info. Bro thank you never knew you could drink the water based. I think I heard that once before but did not stake much faith in it. That is good for someone who got a lot of winny water based gut is getting tired of all the shots.... Excellent!

Ya I think I will go with 30mg in the AM and then about 8 hours later another 30mg. *** Do you think this will keep me up at night?***


----------



## sassy69 (May 9, 2011)

spartan1 said:


> Good info. Bro thank you never knew you could drink the water based. I think I heard that once before but did not stake much faith in it. That is good for someone who got a lot of winny water based gut is getting tired of all the shots.... Excellent!
> 
> Ya I think I will go with 30mg in the AM and then about 8 hours later another 30mg. *** Do you think this will keep me up at night?***



Yes, you can drink the winny.

Shouldn't keep you up. Tho when people get back pumps sometimes that does it. Also as I think of it, to the below comment that it tends to be a great androgen, possible you might have some issues related to dry joints when sleeping (if you aren't coupling it w/ something that aromatizes).

 It is very androgenic and will dry the crap out of your joints - but I assume most people use it w/ a test-based cycle and not alone. Also at the doses guys use, include your liver support !


----------



## spartan1 (May 10, 2011)

No I have not had a prob with back pumps maybe a little at the peak of my cycle but now I am at the tail end. Yes, I am taking 750 Sus 250 MWF right now. Quick question for you. How long after my last shot of SUS could I keep taking the Winny since the Sus has such a long half life and I have been on it for over 12 wks at the same amount. Yes I am using lots of Code liver Oil and a blend of Fish Flax Borage 3-6-9 Omega. Plus Milk Thistle 600mg per day.


----------



## spartan1 (May 11, 2011)

nyf1nest said:


> Considering winstrol has a half life of 9 hours I would just base it around that




Sounds good with a half life of 9 hours I have been taking 50 mg in the AM and 50 gm in the PM Feeling great but getting some muscle cramps here and there out of the blue. I could scratch my back and the out of nowhere my shoulder will cramp up. Just a little and it goes away in about a min. 

Good luck and keep growing.


----------

